# Scratching herself raw - how to stop?



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

Puppy got a nasty bug bite when we didn't realize the vet's office had given us the wrong weight of flea control (note: the amount of bug repellent for a 20lb dog does *not* work for a 60lb dog). Bad, bad owners.









It's at the base of the front of her ear and she scratched it raw and now won't stop scratching it, so it's not healing. It's getting rather gross, actually.







When we're at home we have her stop, but we're not home all the time. 

I don't know how to make her not scratch it for a few days so it can heal. Anti-itch ointment seems like a home-care disaster in the making, plus her skin is just raw, so it might hurt. Neosporin is an option, but again- paw to ear, ointment to floor, ear to couch, ointment to couch, face to cat, ointment on cat...

Can I vet-wrap it?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The fact she's so bothered by it may mean it's progressed onto a bacterial infection so may want the vet to look at it so you get a bit stronger meds going.

Otherwise a head collar or something may be necessary. Think any regular bandaging will just also get scratched off if it itches so badly. I know when I have poison ivy it drives me crazy and I'll scratch it raw too, and I definitely know better!


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

It sounds like a possible allergic reaction to a flea or other bug bite. I would call the Vet and check on giving Benadryl. This will decrease the inflammation and urge to scratch long enough for it to heal.

Typically with ordinary bug bites (biting black flies that draw blood, etc here in NH) I can get away with a soothing topical, natural ointment. At times if the bites are near the eyes (or other sensitive areas like the belly/inner leg/ears) and the area around the eye starts to swell (or any red-looking and/or swollen area around the bite), I give Benadryl.

Hope she feels better quick!

Edit: I think it's common to give 1 mg of Benadryl per pound of dog. They come in 25 mg tablets, so for a 75 lb dog that would be 3 tablets per dosage (every 4 - 6 hours).


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

I just thought of something else that will help with the inflammation and itchies...a cool pack.


----------

